# Boner rejects sexual harassment allegations



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah, I'm only posting this 'cause of the headline.... 
*.*
*.*
*.*

*Boner rejects sexual harassment allegations*

_By: MARIE KEMPH, [email protected]
Posted: Sunday, April 22, 2012 5:45 am_

Despite allegations two female employees were fired in retaliation for complaining about being sexually harassed, Rutherford County Property Assessor Bill Boner said Friday he would not step down from office and will continue his bid for re-election this fall.

Although Boner said he could not comment on the sexual harassment allegations due to the ongoing investigation, he adamantly denied any wrongdoing.

...In the complaints, Zumbro and Dumm accuse Boner of attempting to look down female employees' shirts, making grunting sounds toward women, commenting about "sex with farm animals, and not needing a wife for sexual satisfaction."

On several occasions, *Boner, who owns a petting zoo*, said "sexist comments about female customers who came into the Property Assessor's Office" and asked employees to do cartwheels, according to the complaint filed by Dumm, who could not be reached for comment.

Read more: http://www.murfreesboropost.com/boner-rejects-sexual-harassment-allegations-cms-30900

*****


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

adroitcuffs said:


> Yeah, I'm only posting this 'cause of the headline....
> 
> *Boner rejects sexual harassment allegations*
> 
> *****


Hah thats exactly what I thought.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

CJIS said:


> Hah thats exactly what I thought.


And it's friggin' hilarious that he owns a _petting zoo_!!! LMAO -- The Boner Petting Zoo?!?! 

*****


----------

